# Passport Validity to Travel



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I have an issue now and i found out after i submitted the passports to the Aus. Consulate for Visa evidencing.

My wife's passport will expire in mid Sept. 2010, and we are actually planning to move in August 2010.

Can we travel with one month validity of the indian passport? can we renew the passport in sydney? whats the best way?

I am a bit reluctant to renew it and get new passport booklet since the visa is evidenced in the current one...

please advise 

regards
ali


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I think you can apply for a new passport and just carry the old one with you. The label is still valid. Then find the time to transfer the label when you are free.

This info on the label's validity is on the Immi's website.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ali if you can not get it done here, you can get it renewed in Sydney. If you do plan to get it renewed, you can attach both the passports together or other option can be to go to the consulate again and get a fresh label/sticker on the new pp.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an issue now and i found out after i submitted the passports to the Aus. Consulate for Visa evidencing.
> 
> ...



Hi Ali


best option for you is once the visa is endorsed on the passport by end of feb or march immediately get it renewed in Abudhabi through tatkal (you can get the passport in 3 days 550dhs ) and the visa would be valid even if the passport expires....cause My wife's passport expires in sept 2010 ..but I will get it renewed once I submit all PCC and medicals ....as the CO will take about a month for the visa grant...

Regards.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks river, anj & srikanth.

we'll be leaving to India in 1st week of april. I'll try to renew in the last week of march thru tatkaal in dubai since i dont wanna do it in India.

in case..just for info... can we travel with passport having one month remaining for expiry?

regards

ali


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> Thanks river, anj & srikanth.
> 
> we'll be leaving to India in 1st week of april. I'll try to renew in the last week of march thru tatkaal in dubai since i dont wanna do it in India.
> 
> ...


To travel to india is no issue with 1 month validity....but I dont know how true it is some airlines do not allow people to travel without 6 months of passport validity...I have read it some where about and am not 100% sure..so why take a risk ...get it renewed in Abu dhabi....and please dont get it renewed in India ....its gonna take ages ....believe me some of my cousins have suffered for the long delays.....


all the best


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> Thanks river, anj & srikanth.
> 
> we'll be leaving to India in 1st week of april. I'll try to renew in the last week of march thru tatkaal in dubai since i dont wanna do it in India.
> 
> ...


and also just to add ...you can renew the passport if it is going to expire in 12 months...so any time now you can get it renewed.....as soon as you get the visa endorsed get it renewed and then go to India...


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> and also just to add ...you can renew the passport if it is going to expire in 12 months...so any time now you can get it renewed.....as soon as you get the visa endorsed get it renewed and then go to India...


thants great... 
thanks srikant....

i'll do it in dubai...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ali, in India it is a nightmare to get renewal of the pp.. i dont know how it is in Dbx but it might not be as bad as India.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> ali, in India it is a nightmare to get renewal of the pp.. i dont know how it is in Dbx but it might not be as bad as India.


as per hydbad pp office we can register/fill application online for renewal and visit pp office nextday to handover the dox, they mentioned within 3 days (INR 2500) for tatkaal...

in dubai within 3 days (Dhs.752/ = INR 9400  )

what to do... 

FYI: today received passports from Aus. Consulate - Dubai... :clap2:


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Ali,
Can you tell me how you applied for PCC from India. Did you went to India or you applied through Indian embassy in Dubai? How long it took?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi Ali,
> Can you tell me how you applied for PCC from India. Did you went to India or you applied through Indian embassy in Dubai? How long it took?


i have applied from indian consulate general in dubai... and i got it in 5 days...

if you passport issued in india ... its quite long procedure if you do not have clearance on your passport... it may take 40 days

if passport issued in kuwait then no issues for you.. you may get it in 5 days...

best of luck

ali


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> i have applied from indian consulate general in dubai... and i got it in 5 days...
> 
> if you passport issued in india ... its quite long procedure if you do not have clearance on your passport... it may take 40 days
> 
> ...


Hi Ali, thanks for the reply, My passport is issued from India. what you mean by clearance? So any idea do we have to go in person for applying PCC or I can apply through some agents?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Best is to go to India, go to the same pp office where you got ur pp made. apply for the PCC and they will give it in a couple of days. Provided your Police clearance was done at the time of getting the pp made.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Hi Ali, thanks for the reply, My passport is issued from India. what you mean by clearance? So any idea do we have to go in person for applying PCC or I can apply through some agents?


Please go to Indian Consulate general in kuwait and check if you can get PCC in tatkaal service... they will check your passport number in their system and reply you instantly whether you'll get in tatkaal or normal...

for my wife's pcc, the CGI-dubai said she cannot get tatkaal service since she doesnt have police clearance from hydbad... they gave me a form to fill & they sent that to hydbad pp office and told me we will reply... 

i argued with the consular officer for 10mins as they were not giving time frame.. ... 
after much blah blah.. they accepted the case after i show them dubai pcc.. luckily got it in 3 days..

best of luck..


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you very much Ali and Anj for the response. I will check with Indian embassy in Kuwait.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> as per hydbad pp office we can register/fill application online for renewal and visit pp office nextday to handover the dox, they mentioned within 3 days (INR 2500) for tatkaal...
> 
> in dubai within 3 days (Dhs.752/ = INR 9400  )
> 
> ...


Normally we log onto the site and the site gives a date say 1 month later for normal passport renewal...but in Hyderabad there are no dates available for the next 2 months for tatkal. the site says that but stilltakes a long time...or what you can do is is renew the passport in dubai normally ..takes about 40days and 150dhs...as anyway you plan to go in August only....go and get it renewed the normal pp.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Best is to go to India, go to the same pp office where you got ur pp made. apply for the PCC and they will give it in a couple of days. Provided your Police clearance was done at the time of getting the pp made.


Anjali ..believe me getting a pcc now in India is a nigthmare ..takes any where from 30 to 45days....they have made it very strict especially in Hyderabad..dont about other cities though


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

srikanth,

trust me, I know. I am going through hell when it comes to police clearance, I got my pp made in tatkal. the cops came after i got the pp for police verification, took money, took all documents, i asked if u need further documents, they said no this is enough and I contacted someone at the pp office to confirm if its done, they said your status says person not contactable.. my husband got his police verification done twice, first tiem it was negative for god knows what reason and now the same story for me. anyway, i stay in gurgaon and here it takes longer since we apply a the delhi office, they send papers at haryana (panchkula) then it comes to gurgaon and then the cops take their own swet time to work.. for my husband it took 4 months each time, so u can imagine. I have applied for police clearance again, its been 40 days already and i hv nt heard from anyone..


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

The PCC nightmares. Sometimes you wonder if they screw you up on purpose (conspiracy hat on).

When I did PCC from my home country 2-3 years ago for the Canadian PR, the form demanded signature and stamp from a village head or headmaster or a member of parliament. Look, all these people are strangers to me! Let alone me asking them to certify that I have been a very good boy.
And what does that have to do with me having no police record?

That was the last straw for me. Obviously they were trying their best to stem brain drain with such cheap shots. Now they got my finger instead.


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks god mine was everything fine from dubai... 
you guys' experiences are horrible.... 

i dont wanna take chances for my wife's passport... lol... 
what ever expences i'll do it in dubai... 

thank you friends for sharing your pathetic experiences.

best of luck
ali


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Anj & Srikant

i got my wife's passport renewed in Dubai. it was a normal processing and the fee was AED.202/- and it took 2 weeks... 

thanks for your advises...

ali


----------



## masvirk (Apr 10, 2010)

*ACS - Help Required*

Dear Bro Ali,

I have read all your posts. You have been really helpful. May allah bless you for that. Well, coming to the point, 

I am Sohail from Pakistan.. I had been working in the IT field (Network Administration/management, Hardware assembly, maintanence, user support etc) since 1991. After my FSC (12th grade) in 1987, I started working in this field. 

In 1991, I opened my own company providing computer/networking hardware and equipment (sales and support). During that, I did my B.A in 1993.

I was offered a post as Network Administrator by United Nations and I joined it in Feburary 2001 and still employed there. 

During this I did my Executive MBA-IT in 2003 with major in IT. IT was 14 months - 45 Cradit Hr and then in 2008 did my Masters in Project Management with focus on IT projects. It was 13 months - 33 cdt hr course.

Now what do you suggest, with the recent changes in ACS/MODL procedures, which group/category should I apply?? or should I go for the RPL??

I will be really grateful for your advice.. 

With kind regards

Sohail Virk


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Anjali ..believe me getting a pcc now in India is a nigthmare ..takes any where from 30 to 45days....they have made it very strict especially in Hyderabad..dont about other cities though


hey srikanth

I got my wifes PCC from hyd PP office just in 8days. as per me hyderabad is the fastest PP office compared to any where in India. And support is also very good here. You can even meet the PP officer once in a week (wednesday ) i guess.

cheers
raju


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

raju said:


> hey srikanth
> 
> I got my wifes PCC from hyd PP office just in 8days. as per me hyderabad is the fastest PP office compared to any where in India. And support is also very good here. You can even meet the PP officer once in a week (wednesday ) i guess.
> 
> ...


Hi Raju garu bagaunnara...


Firstly congrats that you have the PR :clap2:.... when are you planning to move to Oz. I had a bad experince for the pcc from hyd and i still have not received my pcc from kuwait and its been 4 monthsnow since i applied for it ...thats the last doc that i need to get the grant letter. hopefully I should get it this month ...keeping my fingers crossed...


----------

